# Mortima/Cattin - a short illustrated history



## john87300

Now that Chris (Howards4th), has joined the Mortima crew I thought maybe some people might be interested to see a little of the Mortima history.

Mortima was founded in 1926 by Emile Cattin (b 1904) in Morteau, in the Doubs region of France. The production of the 20's and 30's seems to have used bought in movements in what were regarded as basic "working mans" watches. By the end of the 1930's Mortima was producing over 30,000 watches a year, and had around 90 employees, a good few of which were outworkers. With the success of Mortima Emile Cattin bought a hotel, l'Hotel de Terrasses on the rue d'Helvétie in Morteau. He did this in 1939, not good timing for a watch maker! This photo of the hotel seems to date from war period, note what seems to be a German officer in the photo.










In 1947 Cattin decided to use the hotel as a new manufacturing plant and in conjunction with Martial Vuillemin constructed a factory on the site to start producing watch movements branded Cattin.










Mortimas from now onwards virtually all used in house movements, all variants of the one basic pin pallet movement. At this time Cattin also opened a workshop to produce watch faces, all bearing the already well known French Cockerel logo. Cattin must have been highly motivated and to some extent a driven man, as by 1950 he had also managed to open a Horological Factory School for the disabled. By 1960 Mortima was thriving to the extent that Cattin was awarded the French l'Oscar de l'Exportation by the French government. Cattin was quoted as saying that Mortima were now producing nigh on 2 million watches each year.

Emile and his wife Juliete at this time










Mortima had by now totally outgrown their manufacturing facilities and by 1963 had constructed a new factory on a green field site at la Guron.


























With the advent of the new production facility, other than cases, which were produced by Ets Burdet at Damprichard, hands, which were outsourced to Mortima specifications, jewels and springs, all manufacturing was done in house.

From the mid 1950's Mortima had been known for its innovative and sometimes outrageous designs, but from the mid 1960's onwards the variety of watches produced grew hugely. The Superdatomatic for example had countless variations, from dress watch through to worldtime divers, there was also the Mayerling, and at least two other brands, Modia and Milca.










The post 1947 Mortimas were virtually all powered by variations of the C66 movement with 1,15, or 17 jewels.










The extra 2 jewels of the 17 jewel version served no real purpose other to allow Cattin to produce faces marked 17 jewel. I have also seen photos of a 21 jewel Superdatomatic with what seems to be a C66, what the additional 4 jewels were supposed to do I don't know!

In 1964 Cattin produced it's first ladies movement, the pin pallet C64, which enabled ladies watches to finally be produced. Cattin died in 1979 and without him Mortima, like most of the French and Swiss makers failed totally to deal with the quartz revolution, producing only one more modern movement, the C81 ladies quartz, and was struggling by the end of the 1980's and was finally sold to Kiplé in 1990. At the same time Kiplé took over LIP, and the huge problems at LIP eventually bankrupted Kiplé.

Cattin is still highly regarded in Morteau, to the extent that he has an important road in the town named after him, alongside such notables as General De Gaulle, Albert Camus and Louis Pasteur.

If anyone has any more to add I'd be pleased to read it as I'm really short of information about the pre WWII production.

Thanks for reading if you got this far


----------



## Sparcster

Thanks for spending the time to do this very interesting and informative thread!

Good work John,

Marc


----------



## Marrick

Sparcster said:


> Thanks for spending the time to do this very interesting and informative thread!
> 
> Good work John,
> 
> Marc


+1. That really is nice to have in the forum. Great work!


----------



## Mirius

I foresee the need for a something more consolidated soon as you are fast becoming *the* resource for French watches and the information is starting to get scattered across the forum!

:-!


----------



## bjohnson

A ladies art deco watch that I have.

Movement is a 17J AS340 marked Cattin Aubrey


----------



## howards4th

Great write up John, Not just the write up but the time you spent really makes me feel welcome. It's things like this that really make watch collecting GREAT! I really do appreciate it. Sorry to get all sappy on you guys but it's true. :-!


----------



## Sparcster

howards4th said:


> Sorry to get all sappy on you guys but it's true. :-!


I think someone needs a hug!


----------



## mike184

Thanx for that interesting post! I love it to get informations about the history of the persons and company behind the watches.


----------



## john87300

bjohnson said:


> A ladies art deco watch that I have.
> 
> Movement is a 17J AS340 marked Cattin Aubrey


Is this one from Cattin & Cie/Catorex in Switzerland?


----------



## howards4th

Sparcster said:


> I think someone needs a hug!


Bring it in Marc, you know you want to! ;-)


----------



## Sparcster

howards4th said:


> Bring it in Marc, you know you want to! ;-)


You're such a tease....

There is only an Ocean and 4500 miles between us....


----------



## sempervivens

wonderful research


----------



## Eeeb

We'll move this thread into the Links and Articles section once it calms down.... someone remind me (or another moderator) if I forget.

Very nice bit of research.


----------



## char

Great info for this watch maker. I have these...









the smaller sub says 17j on the dial, but the movement is a 21j. both keep good time and get some healthy wrist time.


----------



## john87300

char said:


> Great info for this watch maker. I have these...
> 
> View attachment 731023
> 
> 
> the smaller sub says 17j on the dial, but the movement is a 21j. both keep good time and get some healthy wrist time.


Two fine examples you have there, the double crown "Tachy" is excellent and not easy to come by. It's likely that the "17" jewel SD has had a movement change sometime in the past, but no matter, it's still a super example. It's nice to hear they still get worn, thanks for showing them.


----------



## bubba48

Et le voila ma Mortima


----------



## john87300

bubba48 said:


> Et le voila ma Mortima


C'est très joli Bubba!

I love this clean and simple style, très chic!


----------



## bubba48

john87300 said:


> C'est très joli Bubba!
> 
> I love this clean and simple style, très chic!


Before reading your thread, I didn't know this Maison. It was an interesting discovery.


----------



## fireal

thanks for the history lesson and here's mine!


----------



## john87300

fireal said:


> thanks for the history lesson and here's mine!


That's the first of those I've seen actually working, nice one!


----------



## mortima

Thank you for this excellent information on the Mortima history! By chance I purchased in 2007 a vintage Mercedes-Benz sedan which turned out to be a vehicle owned by Emile Cesar Cattin. When it was delivered in 1967 it was the most expensive sedan car you could order at a Mercedes-Benz dealership except for the MB 600 model. Cattin who had a driver ("chauffeur" in French) used the car until 1978 in his Cote d' Azur holiday home. I have tried to contact several people in Morteau and my French is quite good but no one was able to give me more information on the history of the Mortima plant.
View attachment 1016865


----------



## starlett28

I just purchased this very unique Mortima watch pendant. Does anyone know anything about it, or can you direct me to someone who might ?

Thanks,
P


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Vintage forum. I wouldn't think that you have a pendant watch, just a ladies' watch from the 1950s or 1960s with an unusually styled case. It seems to have what is generally known as hidden lugs. It is amazing how diverse the styles of ladies' watch cases were in those days, probably making up for the monotony of the movements inside.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## elGrafico

Hope it's okay resurrecting this thread?

I was given a Mortima children's diver's watch as a Christmas present from my dad, which I loved and wore for years including many snorkelling adventures, until it stopped working one day. I've recently found it and would like to get more information about it - especially what movement it likely contains and where I could get it repaired, if any members could recommend a source please?

It was bought circa '74-75 in Tenerife and is really quite small in diameter, about 2cm across the bezel:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I am afraid that for a movement identification, you will have to show us a movement picture.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## elGrafico

Hartmut Richter said:


> I am afraid that for a movement identification, you will have to show us a movement picture.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


That's fair enough  Does it look as if the back screws off via those scallops? I'd hate to damage it through ignorance... If there's a reasonably priced and recommended case back remover tool, I'd love to know that as well?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

On that case style, an ordinary adjustable clamp from the toolbox will normally do - as long as you are careful! On diver watches, it can be *very *stiff, though.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## howards4th

Keep us updated. I would like to know how it works out. 
I am a big fan of French watches. Mortima is on my "Must have" list.


----------



## elGrafico

howards4th said:


> Keep us updated. I would like to know how it works out.
> I am a big fan of French watches. Mortima is on my "Must have" list.


Will do 

No luck removing the case back with an adjustable spanner, I've ordered a removal tool from Amazon and will have a go with that rather than risk damaging the watch.

Re-reading john87300's Mortima history again, I realise my watch would be categorised as a lady's as much as a child's watch and possibly contains a pin pallet C64 movement - hopefully we'll see when the tool arrives Saturday.


----------



## fatehbajwa

I always wondered about this brand. Thanks for all the info. Here is a quick iPad picture of one that I have ...... Runs fine but needs an original crown ..... The smaller one seems aftermarket. I like that the dial says 100% waterproof.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## elGrafico

Is an unbreakable spring like an unsinkable boat?


----------



## elGrafico

Finally got the case back off, took a few goes over a period of days to avoid getting frustrated and damaging things.

As I suspected, it's the smaller pin pallet C64 movement (pictured), the hands adjust freely but the watch will not wind, the crown won't turn when in the winding position though it will turn backwards which makes a ratchety clicking. Any hints as to what might be wrong and where to get it repaired appreciated.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

If it won't wind but will turn freely in the "wrong direction", the mainspring is probably fully wound already and won't take any more energy. In which case, if the movement isn't ticking, the geartrain may be jammed, filthy or otherwise malevolent. I also notice that there is some rust on the movement, mainly in the keyless works area but if this has affected other parts, this may be the source of the problem.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## elGrafico

I noticed the rust too - I'll see if I can better ascertain the extent of the rust and perhaps try to gently coax the mechanism into action, otherwise I think it will need a watchmaker's attention.

Is it my imagination or are the 3 jewels across the top included to raise the jewel count only? They don't seem to be aligned with any gear pins...


----------



## elGrafico

I'm somewhat amazed, but after a little gentle prodding and tapping, the watch is running!

Assuming it keeps ticking, would it be wiser to let the movement run until fully unwound before trying to wind it, or to try winding it before it stops? Does it make any difference?

Thank you for your help thus far!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

No, I don't think it would make much of a difference. The geartrain should be up to taking the full power of the mainspring so if yours has run down a little and you want to restore 100% power, that should not damage anything. If you wanted to let down the mainspring quickly, you need to 1. hold the crown, then 2. release the click on the mainspring (e.g. using a toothpick) to 3. slowly let the crown rotate between your fingers. If you omit 1. before doing 2. or even let go of the crown in 3., the geartrain will spin madly in its setting jewels and you risk severe damage.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## elGrafico

Thanks again.

Left on a bedside table the watch ran through the night and I fully wound it this morning. It has stopped a few times today while being worn, but has so far restarted when gently tapped. Might the movement take a few days to settle in after being in a drawer for the last 30 years, or is the stalling a symptom of the movement severely needing a service?

It's been fascinating to learn about the watch I wore as a child and see it come to life again! My 11yr old son wore the watch all day and is very keen to adopt it, so it would be great to get it running reliably. He realises this watch's days of snorkelling are over and is now keen to own a mechanical dive watch he could wear everyday, everywhere - I think another collector/admirer is born


----------



## barto

Found this on a flea market.. works perfectly!



Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eeeb

Where are these flea markets???


----------



## barto

This one in Seville, Spain.. when i get the time i will polish the plexi and the case

Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guvnah

john87300 said:


> The post 1947 Mortimas were virtually all powered by variations of the C66 movement with 1,15, or 17 jewels.


Hmmm... interesting... In a bit of a quandry here; I too have taken a shine to these Mortimas and have acquired a couple (a Mayerling and a Super-Datomatic) originally to practice disassembly, oiling and rebuilding. I've tentatively and successfully given the Mayerling and its Cattin C66 movement the treatment and all went suspiciously well considering it's the first teardown I've ever done and now I feel ready to turn my attention to the 'Super-D'.









Don't know why (since I usually wear yoooooj divers) but I really enjoy its looks and the 'deep dish' champagne gold dial which unfortunately isn't showing itself off in this cruddy photo
Whatever, time to get the back... hello what's this??

That's not a C66 as I recognise one...









The bridge layout is completely different for a start as is the balance wheel pivoting and I can't find a serial or calibre number on it? Although it looks simple enough I really don't want to get too far into it without knowing more on the derivation of this movement and if it's original and contemporaneous to this watch.

Any thoughts?

merci - The Guv.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ The Guvnah: thanks for unearthing this wonderful thread! |>

@ john87300: thank you very much for this wonderful, informative and well-written feature. Very interesting! :-!

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## The Guvnah

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ The Guvnah: thanks for unearthing this wonderful thread! |>
> 
> Tomcat


You're welcome T.C. It is a great thread isn't it and I've also come across another (pic heavy) one on a french watch forum which nicely exercised my half remembered schoolboy french to great benefit.
MORTIMA SuperDatomatic, une famille haute en couleurs !

Couldn't spot this movement variation though. I think I should ask the identity question on the "Watchmaking and Repair" section. Surely one of those guys has encountered this calibre before.


----------



## howards4th

A lot of research went into this thread from our friend "john87300" (I can't believe it's been almost 3 years ago now) So when I finally got a Mortima in my collection a couple of months ago I thought what better place to show it off than here. Just got it back from clean/service last week.







It's really clean.







I think it's safe to say that this one was hardly, if ever worn.
I was surprised to find it with this sticker still on the case back.







It's has a really loud tick! When I'm sitting at my desk reading or typing you can hear it.







Winding is loud as well, feels like I'm winding my Grandfathers pocket watch.
@The Guvnah: if you find out what movement is in yours let me know, I know yours is a "Super Datomatic"
but it looks very similar to mine.
Here's to you John, wherever you are! Thanks again for a very informative thread. Finding the "right" Mortima took me awhile but it was worth it I think.
Now, I have to decide, do I wear this even with the sticker on the back or take it off????:think: OR just wear it on special occasions with the sticker on it.:think:

edit: Feel free anybody to chim in on this movement, I have been looking but I can only find "Cattin 66" I don't think that's it.


----------



## howards4th

After doing more searching and rereading this thread, I do think this movement is a "Cat 66" but just a different variation. 







Please correct me if you know something different.

Edit: Where's John when you need him;-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

I don't think this is a C66 - the cap stones don't fit and the replacement of the gear train bridge with a three-quarter plate doesn't make sense in my opinion. 

Can you indicate what size the movement is? I could then try a different search method...

Thanks, and best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th

Tomcat1960 said:


> I don't think this is a C66 - the cap stones don't fit and the replacement of the gear train bridge with a three-quarter plate doesn't make sense in my opinion.
> 
> Can you indicate what size the movement is? I could then try a different search method...
> 
> Thanks, and best regards,
> Tomcat


I'm measuring the movement at 29mm
Thanks Andreas.

Edit: this was a measurement form the outside of the case, I'm guessing it could be anywhere form 25mm to 29mm.


----------



## Chascomm

The position of all the wheels in relation to each other are slightly different between this movement and the Cattin 66, meaning that it cannot be a variant model; but the general arrangement is similar enough that a broad design connection is possible.


----------



## howards4th

I thought maybe it might even be a "Lorsa" movement 







Similar 







But not quite it.


----------



## Apollonaught

The movement is definetly a Cattin,Howards4th...,I have a 1 jewel Cattin co france(stamped on the bridge) movement in a watch with "Telltime" on the dial,so definetly a cattin,it is exactly the same.Same blue jewel to the balance,same shock protecting,everything,exept you have 16 more jewels.:roll:I will upload pics when i can.








The circle of letters is where it it is stamped cattin co france,1 jewel,unadjusted.

I`m wondering what i`ve got now,does your case have a tiny,tiny,stamp exactly opposite the crown,You need a loope to see it?









Is it likely to have a caliber no. under the dial,and if so,i can remove the hand set and dial and have a look if you like.


----------



## howards4th

@Apollonaught: Thank you, Thank you for posting this. I have looked very closely all around the dial and I don't see any numbers or markings.
Don't go to any trouble with yours (taking the hands off) It's just good to know that it's a Cattin movement. 
I should of had my watch guy look for any numbers when he was servicing it. Oh well, "C' est La Vie"

Thank you again!
Chris

edit: I did look closely at the movement before I had it serviced and didn't see any numbers, I should take the back off again and have a closer look around but, I'm always leery of taking the back off right after a service.


----------



## Apollonaught

howards4th said:


> @Apollonaught: Thank you, Thank you for posting this. I have looked very closely all around the dial and I don't see any numbers or markings.
> Don't go to any trouble with yours (taking the hands off) It's just good to know that it's a Cattin movement.
> I should of had my watch guy look for any numbers when he was servicing it. Oh well, "C' est La Vie"
> 
> Thank you again!
> Chris
> 
> edit: I did look closely at the movement before I had it serviced and didn't see any numbers, I should take the back off again and have a closer look around but, I'm always leery of taking the back off right after a service.


I think i might have a look dial side anyway,just to satisfy my own curiosity.So i might as well add a pic here while i`m at it.
My watch is a non runner,and i plan to sort it out one day,but at the moment i have a couple of watches in the cue ahead of it,but it`s no bother to have a wee look inside for now.

Cheers.

Ok,in helping you i found the reason why mine isn`t running,the hairspring is far to conical in shape.
This is the dial side,showing date complication but no markings at all,nothing to give the game away.







another showing the rather simple but effective date change mechanism............(no markings here either)







...and nothing under the balance either.......









and all back together..






My guess is they only made one of this calber,hense no need to mark anything because you cant confuse it with another caliber because there isn`t one,or something like that:-d

While i was there i had another look at the stamp to outside of the case....it reads C O above duke above grivan or guvan i think,anyhow this post may serve a benefit to horology one day so it was worth the effort.
(note:the dial on mine is marked Forieign under 6`)


----------



## The Guvnah

elGrafico said:


> Might the movement take a few days to settle in after being in a drawer for the last 30 years, or is the stalling a symptom of the movement severely needing a service?


After 30 years in a drawer what condition do you think that oil (if there's any left) will be in by now? It won't 'settle in' so much as start wearing out quite rapidly until it's had a strip, clean and lube. It might even give the appearance of having 'settled in' but that's just because it might have cleared away any reisidual hardened 'lubrication' and is now relying on the bearing qualities of unprotected polished pivot ends.

As I mentioned earlier I found mine a doddle to work on as a first attempt at watch repair but I had no sentimental attachment to it so wouldn't have been too bothered if I'd lunched the movement which I was expecting to do. Your C64 is a good bit smaller to work on as well. With this one it's a bit different due to the paternal bond with it. In those circumstances I'd keep an eye out for another donor watch as a potential source of parts and to use as the crash test dummy as you carefully disassemble it. It's a nice little watch and surely worth it.

Excellent thread btw


----------



## wesway9

Thanks to your fine research, I have been able to verify that the Mortima Mayerling that I recently bought on Ebay (I know, I know) is REAL. It has a 17 jewel C66 movement under the hood just like it should. And believe it or not, this decades old watch was advertised as NOS and actually is - there is not a sign of wear on it anywhere.


----------



## howards4th

wesway9 said:


> Thanks to your fine research, I have been able to verify that the Mortima Mayerling that I recently bought on Ebay (I know, I know) is REAL. It has a 17 jewel C66 movement under the hood just like it should. And believe it or not, this decades old watch was advertised as NOS and actually is - there is not a sign of wear on it anywhere.


Congrats on your Mortima. Look forward to seeing pictures when it arrives.


----------



## justaworm

Hi all,

I'm hoping to pick up a Mortima Diver soon. Has anyone had problems with the C66 movements? I hear they are pin level movements and thus most watch makers avoid. Can anyone confirm/deny this?

Thanks!


----------



## Tomcat1960

This may answer your question: The Metatechnical Cabinet - Cattin 66 (CLD)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Wibbs

My first "proper" watch as a kid was a Mortima. Bought as an 8th birthday present while on holidays in Spain.









As you can see, it's well "loved"  and it was. I wore it for years until one day it stopped, never to run again. I still have it and it's in my very small list of "watches I'd never sell". Funny enough the lume on this one is very good. Any decent charge of light and it glows for hours.


----------



## DiegoDaniel

Greetings from Argentina. I own a Mortima 17 jewels SuperDatomatic Waterproof with blue background. Can you provide me some info about the watch. How good they are? Price? Thx!


----------



## Pricey289

My Mortima collection... Can anyone shed some light on these? Any info would be very much appreciated


----------



## steveluigi

Hi, Great thread. Stumbled upon this after finding this watch in a charity shop for £5.99. and doing some research about the company.
The lady who sold it to me was gutted as she had planned to have it herself if it hadn't sold that day.
I don't have the tools to take the back off without scratching it, so i wondered if anyone would know what movement it will have?
PS. The mark at the top of the first photo is a camera error, not on the watch. Also it is more gold colour than the photos show.


----------



## MorrisDay

Thank you so much for this wealth of information. I have just purchased a Mortima whose design I couldn't resist, but with no knowledge of the brand. Now I have and I like it even more. Thanks again.


----------



## barracuda

Its my Mortima b-)


----------



## MORTIMA Watch

Mortima Watch / Cattin / Morteau /
I would be glad to Email to the guy we bought the Mercedes Car of Emile Cattin ....
What a fantastic Mortima Watch company CATTIN SA /Morteau/France ....


----------



## MORTIMA Watch

Hi Howard,
Sorry to give you the information so late: it is a C54 of Cattin Sa Morteau/ France?


----------



## monomondo

I never heard of Mortima until this morning. Discovered this on ebay and instantly fell in love.
Added it to my watch list and went on paypal to check my available funds. Went back to ebay and it was sold. 
It was new old stock as you can see in photo.
I am gutted.
The one that got away because I hesitated for an instant.


----------



## Dan S

Welcome to watchuseek. You are the first person I can recall joining the forum because they *didn't* buy a watch. ;-)


----------



## oldman2

I found this thread to day and found it very interesting. When you mentioned about the extra 4 jewels in the 21 jewel, I have this movement where is has 21 on the dial but 17 on the movement? Any ideas?

View attachment 13979419







​


----------



## maguirejp

Here is mine marked 21 jewels. I am not skilled watch man so have not opened it up to see the inners. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Old Navman

maguirejp said:


> Here is mine marked 21 jewels. I am not skilled watch man so have not opened it up to see the inners. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


Probably a pin lever movement such as Cattin cal 66CLD. Probably max 17j - read the "Remarks" on Ranfft link.


----------



## Chascomm

This watch has a 24 hour dial. Does it have a 24 hour movement to match? 

If not, then I expect that the inner bezel was originally marked for world-time to be used against the dial markings, but has since been replaced with a yacht-timer bezel.


----------



## maguirejp

Old Navman said:


> Probably a pin lever movement such as Cattin cal 66CLD. Probably max 17j - read the "Remarks" on Ranfft link.


Thank you.


----------



## Robert2020

Hi all,
I have for more than one year a wristwatch brand it as "Laboratoires Hygiena".
I liked the watch and tried to repair, but my watchmaker said that is not worth it.
I was under the impression that this is a Swiss watch, made (maybe) for a company management as a gift.
Finally I open it and look under the hood and I saw that the movement had an inscription "Cattin Co France". After some research I understand that this is in fact a Mortima/Cattin movement, from '47.
In fact the watch seems to me like a 50's-begining of 60's, the first of one (1) unadjusted jewel.
Also the watch have a stamp on one edge with "C♥C", which is strange and I don't understand it.
My question is...what mean the stamp, if you have any idea.
With what movement I can switch this broken one? With C66 or other French one?


----------



## FingersMuldoon

That looks like a Cattin C66 movement to me (Not a C66D as it has no date). 
You can pick up Cattin spares on eBay and a couple of specialist dealers (Welwyn Watches in the UK had a few spares a while back), or just buy any old watch with a C66 movement and switch it out. Its pretty simple, and if you screw it up the watches are not expensive so its no big deal. I just recently started fiddling with movements and worked on a couple of Mortima's with C66D movements. They are simple to work on if you have the right tools.
I also have a Mayerling with the same C-heart-C marking on the side of the case. My google 'research' so far has failed to identify what this is.


----------



## David D

Love the abundance of knowledge and help on here.
Perhaps my following question has been visited but I have not found a response...Is there a connection between Mortima/Cattin and Wolbrook/Douglas?
After reading this thread yesterday I went home determined to find a donor in order to resurrect a Mayerling that had been placed on the backburner.
I remember somewhere in my "running movements" box there being a SuperDatomatic of some sort. After confirming that the movement was not of the same family I proceeded to check my stash of non-working parts watches. I was pleasantly surprised to find that my Wolbrook and Douglas Skindivers were powered by identical movements as the C66 found in the Mortima. After 2 unsuccessful balance assy swaps, the third one went in and the watch sprung back to life! It is currently on my wrist this morning and running like a champ, losing a bit of time, but that will be addressed later.
The Mortima movt is stamped "CAL C66" the Wolbrook and Douglas movts are stamped "WOLBROOK WATCH CO"
Mortima is 17 jewels, Wolbrook are 1 jewel.


----------

